# Matt Barnes releases T-Shirt after last nights win...



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Should the Lakers' Matt Barnes earn a suspension for his ejection in the Lakers' 110-82 victory Thursday over the Dallas Mavericks, there might be a way he can offset the lost salary.
> 
> Perhaps entering the fray between Jason Terry and Steve Blake will help spark a buzz regarding his newly released T-shirts. Barnes, a co-owner of Elusion Clothing, touted two items as soon as midnight struck, one shirt reading, "Matt Barnes Will Kill You, If Ron Artest Doesn't First." The other one touts the "Killah Bees" the nickname bestowed on Barnes, Blake and Shannon Brown, all three of which interestingly enough drew ejections against Dallas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Whether it's fake or not, the back is awesome lol.


----------



## Guest21 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the Lakers, but that shirt is bad ass.


----------

